# Small Square Hay Bale Loader



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Can anybody help me with locating a small square hay bale loader.I saw a loader and it was a Pop Up Bale loader that one went on the side of your hay trailer. I am trying to find one that is on the truck. But if someone has the other kind i would get it Thanks


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

That description covers a lot of ground. Are you looking for something like a bale wagon, a bale grab or one of the machines that picks them up and drops them onto the deck of a wagon to hand stack (not sure what the name for them is)?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I believe what your looking for is called a "Henry bale loader"
There was a recent thread on them.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw a couple of NH style pop-up loaders recently on Houston Craigslist if I recall correctly. I think they were wanting around $650 apiece. A bit steep in my opinion, but you may be interested. I see 'em occaisionaly for sale.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought one this summer after looking at 4 of them. 200-300$ was the price range, all henry brand.

Worked great, used it on our trailer.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I bought one this summer after looking at 4 of them. 200-300$ was the price range, all henry brand.Worked great, used it on our trailer.


Still waiting for the picture!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got one similar to the 2nd and 3rd pictures. They work well. One person driving and two people stacking can load a trailer fairly quickly.

Simple device, not much to go wrong on them other than rust. I agree with the above posters, you should be able to pick one up for less than $500.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You know I don't think I took a pic of it all summer! I swore I had taken a video of it running. Once we got used to steering the trailer it would keep 3+ guys busy up on the trailer. A kid would roll 3 rows into one so the bales where 5 feet apart and they went up the loader butt to butt.


----------

